# 2 Tickets f. BenQ Gaming Camp! v. 29.07. - 31.07.22 Gladbeck Sports Arena



## Memmingen (12. Juli 2022)

*Verkaufe zwei wunderschöne Tickets für das*
*
Gaming Camp 2022 vom 29.07. - 31.07.22*​*
für die Sports Arena, Rentforter Str. 14, 45964 Gladbeck. Die Anreise ist selbst zu organisieren.


Abwicklung und Versand per Mail.

Im Ticket ist enthalten:
*

*2 Tickets für das BenQ Gaming Camp im Wert von 1000 € p.P. 
2 Übernachtungen im ESPORTS HOUSE Gladbeck
Ganztägiges Programm inkl. Gaming Cup
2x Frühstück, 2x Mittagessen, 2x Abendessen* 


* 


Versandkosten keine. 
Gewährleistung und Rückgabe schließe ich aus.

Beschreibung:

Das ESPORTS HOUSE in Gladbeck bietet dir auf drei Ebenen spannende Spielwelten, die du und dein Gaming Buddy an einem Wochenende erobern könnt. Gemeinsam mit den anderen Teilnehmern bewohnt ihr 4er-Zimmer und teilt euch pro Etage jeweils Bad, Küche und die Gaming Rooms.






*


----------

